

Pycoder's Weekly Python Projects of 2012 - mgrouchy
http://pycoders.com/2012/

======
talmirza
I would have liked to see some of the older frameworks like django, flask and
what not. maybe that's another list of best python apps.

------
Bootvis
So you know: rendering is really bad in Firefox 17.0.1 on Windows Vista.

~~~
xradionut
Also broken in Firefox on Linux.

~~~
mgrouchy
Yeah, we recieved an email about this, is it just the signup form out of
alignment with the list or the entire thing?

~~~
Bootvis
A picture says more than words: <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-
images/823/pycoders.png/>

Edit: It seems to be caused by the sign up form. If I delete that in Firebug
the content is centered correctly. This code seems to fix it:

    
    
        #mc_embed_signup {
          position: absolute;
        }
        
        #templateContainer {
          margin-top: 136px;
        }
    

Not a very nice solution but it works.

~~~
mgrouchy
Hey, Thanks for the fix. We did something a little different and just moved
into into the containing table. Tables for layout yuck, but this is
essentially a html email posted on a website.

------
harpb
I would have liked to see less usage of the word 'awesome' >_>

------
dhotson
Some really fantastic new projects here. There were loads of useful libraries
and tools I hadn't seen before.

Also, I was delighted to see a project of mine (colorific) featured. Thank you
Pycoders Weekly! :-)

------
brass9
That's a good list of little-known but useful python projects!

